# Hunting > Taxidermy >  My Chinese Water Deer

## Mangle

Just hoping the photo attaches...

----------


## Mangle

I got Dave of Pennine Taxidermy to do my Chinese Water Deer I got a couple of years ago near Woburn Abbey...check out his website....he's a great guy and I'm stoked with his work.....The CWD are a great wee animal...can have up to 5 kids at a time and taste great....this nice buck was nibbling BlackBerry at last light and i was bloody lucky the 8x56 SnB could pick him out....

----------


## nor-west

Great to see something different, do they have those Pierre David (sp) deer over there as well?

----------


## Mangle

Yeah Woburn Abby has a heap of Pere David deer...my mate takes his son walking there around the time the stags cast their antlers and has a great collection...lucky bugger...shame they only have a couple of Rusa left as the Chittal had killed some stags and a few others had escaped...

----------


## A330driver

Mate....where was that taken,..interesting read on these animals

----------


## veitnamcam

Awesome!

----------


## Boxton

There used to be Pere David in the central NI. Behind wire though I understand

----------


## Max Headroom

That's a fair old set of fangs on the beast.

Looks like it belongs in the Twilight TV series.

----------


## Lucky

unreal looking critter

----------


## Gibo

Sabre tooth deer!!

----------


## Sako851

Man that’s neat  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mick Hunter

Nice one and a pretty decent specimen to.

----------


## Cordite

Amazing, confusing creature, like the duckbill platypus.  Well worth mounting just for the conversation piece it is.

----------


## Spitfire

That’s a very good buck - likely a gold medal.

CWD are quite widespread in England now and can be found throughout the midlands and East Anglia. They prefer marshy areas, but have adapted to arable farmland well too.

Muntjac Deer also escaped from Woburn and are found throughout England. They too have teeth which extend below the bottom jaw, but not as long as in CWD. They are great fun to stalk and can be called at any time of year as there is no defined mating season. Does are sexually mature at 7 months and are generally pregnant again a few days after dropping their kid. I really wish they had been brought here as they are wonderful little deer.

----------


## scottrods

Nice. I got a Muntjac last year.

----------


## gonetropo

> That's a fair old set of fangs on the beast.
> 
> Looks like it belongs in the Twilight TV series.


naah it aint sparkling and watched by women (inc the missus)

----------

